

Techies can help line up low-cost tickets (TicketStumbler - YC summer 08) - fallentimes
http://www.bostonherald.com/business/technology/general/view/2008_08_26_Techies_can_help_line_up_low-cost_tickets

======
fallentimes
Not sure why they gave Tom lipstick. Maybe it was drag night at the Herald
office or maybe it was his desktop background or maybe they didn't like my
fail whale t-shirt or Reddit Alien bobble head that we tried to have in the
background.

If you have a chance, please leave a comment (you have to sign up, but it's
super quick). Thanks guys!

~~~
pxlpshr
nice job on this!

any intention of supporting music events, or will this site remain strictly
sporting? would love to find an ACL ticket for cheap. :)

~~~
omakase
Adding concerts to TicketStumbler will be huge. I have always hated trying to
find concert tickets on Ticketmaster.

Another problems I've always found with concert tickets is that as soon as you
get away from the mainstream, tickets are difficult to find. Sometimes you
have to purchase them in person at some obscure shop, which is very
inconvenient, especially if you're coming from out of town.

~~~
ian
Hey Omakase, if you've had trouble finding tickets check out Songkick. We've
built the largest database (over 20 ticket vendors now) of ticketed concerts
in the world so hopefully can help.

~~~
omakase
Hey Ian -- I've used Songkick before, the itunes plugin is a brilliant idea
and I like seeing your widget on all the music blogs I read.

Unfortunately, most of the time the shows I'm interested in only show up on
very niche forums -- but services like Songkick are definitely making things
easier than they were four years ago.

~~~
ian
hey man i'm sorry to hear we've missed some of the stuff you go to. it's a big
priority for us to go right to the very end of the tail.

we have though got pretty much every ticketed concert in the UK and US listed
so would love to see examples of stuff we're missing when you come across them
(ian at our domain).

~~~
netcan
Keep at it & get down under. We like music too & we can't find it ;)

------
maxklein
He looks like he's offering a ticket for some lovin'! How kissable he looks...

~~~
fallentimes
You should have seen him with the Irish girls last night.

~~~
dmpayton
pics or it didn't happen.

</reddit>

